# Tri tren dosage help



## jimm (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey guys and gals wondering if any of you could help me out..

Iv been running test prop/dbol for cuple of weeks now prop 75mg ED/ dbol 50mg a day im feeling my libido is up from the test but this is the first time iv ran dbol and i cant really feel it doing much..

Any way long story short the cycle is boring and want to jump back on the crazy tren train!


ive got some Tri tren here to throw in the mix i know blends are not ideal but its what ive got and tren is tren at the end of the day..`

the blend is:

Tri tren 150

_Tren ace 50mg/ml

Tren E 50mg/ml

Tren hex50mg/ml
_
I was going to pin 3 ml a week (450ml) and drop the test prop down to 200mg a week

Now im wondering if im better of pinning the Tri tren ED to stabalize blood levels a bit and hopefully lessen side effect..

So would,

 tr tren at 65/mg ED
test prop 50/EOD

would this be arite?

Ive orderd some caber

and im running Arimidex 0.5 ED 

Pct will be standard clomid nolva and ill be running hcg 250 iu X 2 weekly last 5 weeks


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 24, 2012)

Since its a tri blend I would just do mon, wed, fri as you have three different esters there


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 24, 2012)

I dont think ed on the tren lessens any side affects. At least never for me. 50mg Dbol isnt like a huge dose so I think your expecting to much.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 24, 2012)

I disagree 50mg dbol is a pretty good dose, are you sure it's legit? You should put on weight quick (at the very least water weight) and feel some awesome pumps by week 2 IMO


----------



## jimm (Apr 24, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I disagree 50mg dbol is a pretty good dose, are you sure it's legit? You should put on weight quick (at the very least water weight) and feel some awesome pumps by week 2 IMO




well i cant say the brand of gear cause its not a board sponser but ive only ever used this brand of gear the injectables are gtg iv been reading online about the orals tho and a few people have said there orals are hit and miss.. i mean ive put on a little bit of size and pumps have been good i suppose.. maybe i just dont respond to dbol that well?.. i kno the test p is working..


----------



## overburdened (Apr 24, 2012)

jimm said:


> well i cant say the brand of gear cause its not a board sponser but ive only ever used this brand of gear the injectables are gtg iv been reading online about the orals tho and a few people have said there orals are hit and miss.. i mean ive put on a little bit of size and pumps have been good i suppose.. maybe i just dont respond to dbol that well?.. i kno the test p is working..



Im sure somewhere in the world there is someone that doesn't respond to dbol.... but I've NEVER met anyone that didn't!  Im assuming you are eating enough, that being said... I would venture to guess the dbol is not legit, or is underdosed(massively)... you could up the 'dose' to 100mg/day(I wouldn't normally say that, but I think there is a possibility that you have dbol, just way underdosed)..and add the tren...  since you are doing the prop eod, you may as well time the tren dose at the same times and reduce the number of holes you put in yourself... tri tren could be pinned once every five days in all reality(but most of us here prefer to pin more often)... just mix the prop and tren in the same syringe and save yourself a stick...  I'm sure anyone else who may have orals from that supplier would like to know if 'doubling the dose' did any good.... and, if he's a sponsor, I would sure the hell send him an email about the dbol....


----------



## jimm (Apr 24, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Im sure somewhere in the world there is someone that doesn't respond to dbol.... but I've NEVER met anyone that didn't!  Im assuming you are eating enough, that being said... I would venture to guess the dbol is not legit, or is underdosed(massively)... you could up the 'dose' to 100mg/day(I wouldn't normally say that, but I think there is a possibility that you have dbol, just way underdosed)..and add the tren...  since you are doing the prop eod, you may as well time the tren dose at the same times and reduce the number of holes you put in yourself... tri tren could be pinned once every five days in all reality(but most of us here prefer to pin more often)... just mix the prop and tren in the same syringe and save yourself a stick...  I'm sure anyone else who may have orals from that supplier would like to know if 'doubling the dose' did any good.... and, if he's a sponsor, I would sure the hell send him an email about the dbol....



thanks bro sadly i dont have much dbol left.. i have anadrol but ive been on the 50mg for a few weeks so i dont wanna be too harsh on my liver so il save the drol for my winter bulk or il just sell it any way.. the source is not on the board the stuff is brewed here in the uk and i get it from a friend..

as far as the tri tren goes i was wondering about pinning it ed or eod due the the tren ace thats in the blend?? just to keep levels stable.. so u think id just be best pinning the tri tren 1 mil every mon,wed, sat?

ive been pinning the prop ED not eod like u said btw..


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 24, 2012)

if you're gonna pin ED with the prop anyway just add your tren in with it, no reason not to IMO. If you have an empty vial around you could even figure out the ratios and mix them together to save some time. Or just draw with your 3ml or whatever the right amounts and preload your daily injects (slin pins are awesome for this), either way you do it just make sure you shake it up well and it's mixed properly


----------



## acemon (Apr 24, 2012)

I am running 3-trem from omega. Which is 50mg/tren-a, 50mg/tren-e,50mg/tren-hex. I pin it ed @ .5ml. That gives me stable blood levels. Then only issue is that you pin every day. But that didnt bother me cause I figured in tren-a is ed pinning anyway. My total cycle includes test-e at 600mg/wk, eq at 600mg/wk, 3-trem @525mg/wk. Proviron at 50mg/ed. Letro at .25mg ed(I know I am crazy but my e2 gets so out of control I am still trying to find my sweet spot.


----------



## jimm (Apr 24, 2012)

acemon said:


> I am running 3-trem from omega. Which is 50mg/tren-a, 50mg/tren-e,50mg/tren-hex. I pin it ed @ .5ml. That gives me stable blood levels. Then only issue is that you pin every day. But that didnt bother me cause I figured in tren-a is ed pinning anyway. My total cycle includes test-e at 600mg/wk, eq at 600mg/wk, 3-trem @525mg/wk. Proviron at 50mg/ed. Letro at .25mg ed(I know I am crazy but my e2 gets so out of control I am still trying to find my sweet spot.




sweet bro thats over a gram of tren a week fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## acemon (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry fellas I mis-spelled. I put tren-e but really it was test-e. Lol 1g a week, I would be a monster.


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 24, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Im sure somewhere in the world there is someone that doesn't respond to dbol.... but I've NEVER met anyone that didn't!  Im assuming you are eating enough, that being said... I would venture to guess the dbol is not legit, or is underdosed(massively)... you could up the 'dose' to 100mg/day(I wouldn't normally say that, but I think there is a possibility that you have dbol, just way underdosed)..and add the tren...  since you are doing the prop eod, you may as well time the tren dose at the same times and reduce the number of holes you put in yourself... tri tren could be pinned once every five days in all reality(but most of us here prefer to pin more often)... just mix the prop and tren in the same syringe and save yourself a stick...  I'm sure anyone else who may have orals from that supplier would like to know if 'doubling the dose' did any good.... and, if he's a sponsor, I would sure the hell send him an email about the dbol....


I actually have to run 70-100mg dbol to feel any great effect off of them. 50mg is to low and doesn't do much for me. I have ran multiple brands, all the same effect with the exception of some being "stronger" than others.
Now abombs are a different story..lol. Which is odd because mg to mg dbol should be stronger.


----------



## jimm (Apr 24, 2012)

"TheFuture" said:


> I actually have to run 70-100mg dbol to feel any great effect off of them. 50mg is to low and doesn't do much for me. I have ran multiple brands, all the same effect with the exception of some being "stronger" than others.
> Now abombs are a different story..lol. Which is odd because mg to mg dbol should be stronger.




ffs! i should of bumped it up, at 70mg a day i only have enough for 3 more days o well ill know next time if i choose to run dbol again.. trying to cut bf and add some mass with this tren prop cycle so no chanse im adding drol in haha


----------



## jimm (Apr 24, 2012)

cant wait for this tren to kick in ohhh shit its gonna be fun!


----------



## jimm (Apr 24, 2012)

i think im gonna go with 

test p 50mg EOD 

tri tren .5ml ED

this ok guys i wanna try more tren then test for the first time if i like it i think ill stick to low test cycles


ive watched a lee priest vid on you tube he says whats the point of using high doses of test and shutting down ur natty supply when u can do small doses and it wont shut you down it will just "add" to ur natty test is this true?

i thought any amount of test u inject will shut u down no matter how low the dose?


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 24, 2012)

bro any aas will shut you down not just test, tren is probably the worst! 

There are three receptors that cause shutdown. Estrogen is 200x more suppressive than test believe it or not. Controlling E2 is important in this regard as well as the more obvious ones. All aas bind with the androgen receptor which also causes shutdown. The progesterone receptor is also linked with hpta function. Tren will bind with the AR and the PR, any excess estro will bind with the ER. Sooo essentially by running a 19-nor and something that aromatizes you've got the full trifecta of shutdown happening. Running hcg/hmg and controlling estro/prolactin with ancillaries are all you can really do to minimize this.


----------



## jimm (Apr 24, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> bro any aas will shut you down not just test, tren is probably the worst!
> 
> There are three receptors that cause shutdown. Estrogen is 200x more suppressive than test believe it or not. Controlling E2 is important in this regard as well as the more obvious ones. All aas bind with the androgen receptor which also causes shutdown. The progesterone receptor is also linked with hpta function. Tren will bind with the AR and the PR, any excess estro will bind with the ER. Sooo essentially by running a 19-nor and something that aromatizes you've got the full trifecta of shutdown happening. Running hcg/hmg and controlling estro/prolactin with ancillaries are all you can really do to minimize this.



ok bro cheers ill find the vid later and post it up..

what do you think about that dose ive stated in the post abouve tho?

test p 50mg EOD

tri tren .5ml ED

my first time running tren higher then test?


----------



## acemon (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks like you are going to be a monster. I got to say I am strong as fuck from the Tren. But pinning every day for four months straight gets a little old.


----------



## jimm (Apr 24, 2012)

acemon said:


> Looks like you are going to be a monster. I got to say I am strong as fuck from the Tren. But pinning every day for four months straight gets a little old.




i hear ye bud this is my first time with prop i strangly enjoy pinning ED but its stating to get a lil old lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Since its a tri blend I would just do mon, wed, fri as you have three different esters there



This is a good place to start. 

Personally, I wouldnt run it longer than 5-6 weeks, you'll have a build up of long esters that will keep you cooking out to week 8 maybe a little longer.

Best to get a half life calc and see what the effect of loading this blend will do at the back end.


----------



## jimm (Apr 25, 2012)

cheers


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 25, 2012)

6 weeks sounds good to me too, Im really not sure about the half life of tren hex but I would run the prop out an extra 2-3 weeks at least and then do pct normally as you would coming off prop


----------

